# Have U got one of these?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We are looking at one of these rain/wind./sun blockers which in effects is an extra one side for privacy for an awning, instead of the full hit, sometimes you feel you need that extra side. Ha s anyone bought one? if so what is your opinion please.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: HAVE U GOT ONE OF THESE?*



frenchfancy said:


> We are looking at one of these rain/wind./sun blockers which in effects is an extra one side for privacy for an awning, instead of the full hit, sometimes you feel you need that extra side. Ha s anyone bought one? if so what is your opinion please.


We've not bought one of the official ones but I made a side for ours from rip stop nylon. We find it very useful in both hot sun as extra shade, in wind as it makes a good windbreak and, in rain. It also gives privacy on busy sites. It's designed to fit either side of the awning so we can follow the sun and I have since made a panel for the front as well.

It cost me less than £10 to make and folds up to about the size of a paper back book - not including the tent pegs.

G


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I bought the two sides of a Safari Room Fantastic When abroad we do all our cooking etc outside The MH is used for sleeping only


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi grizzly

been looking at these, we where quoted £80.00 at NEC
for 0ne side, yours is a better idea , where did you get the
rip stop nylon, wifes pretty good with sewing machine.


hope you can help tomnjune


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> hi grizzly
> been looking at these, we where quoted £80.00 at NEC
> for 0ne side, yours is a better idea , where did you get the rip stop nylon, wifes pretty good with sewing machine.


Hi Tom...I got the fabric - dark blue rip stop nylon- from Croft Mills. They sell at discount prices and will send you samples first. They send out a free monthly booklet describing all the fabrics in detail and it's very entertaining too !

http://croftmillinteriors.co.uk/about.php

I strengthened the seams with wide black tape and put reinforced holes at top and bottom. The top ones fit onto the side metal support of the ( Fiamma) awning with shower curtain hooks and the bottom is held in place with some of the stretchy rubber band thingies that you use for tents, with a tent peg in each. It takes a few moments only to put up and is windproof and gives good shade.

I used the sides of a Fiamma awning as a template but it would be easy to measure up without.

There are some photos on my album ( button below)

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have just one side not really used it though, but have a sunscreen one that fits in the awning front and have used that a couple of times and that was great, as it just slides in and out easily.

Pat


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Grizzly, pressed the button, said it wasn't active, any other way of seeing your photos please, and how did you join it to the rafter?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi grizzly. We have a Fiamma F45i but it doesn't have metal side rails. what is your awning?
Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> Grizzly, pressed the button, said it wasn't active, any other way of seeing your photos please, and how did you join it to the rafter?


Hi - and SidT as well !

I thought the photo albums not working was a feature of Firefox so - sort of- glad it is just that they're not working. If you go to the Main Page ( top of this page and left hand tab) and then to the Members Motorhomes Section - see photo of Hymer) my album is on about page 14 or so. Can't be more precise as it alters. They're alphabetical anyway and the photos of the awning are on the front page of my album.

The photos there show it attached to our old van. Same awning but we put a piece of rope to attach it to. Not pretty and we have since clipped the shower curtain hooks directly to the metal support that unfolds to support the awning at each side - at right angles to the van. Sorry, I don't know the correct name- could be the rafter. This is much neater.

There is a photo somewhere in our holiday photos of our trip to Venice ( in the MHF album) showing the side panel attached to the awning on the current van. The new van is a little higher so I had to buy longer rubber band thingies shortly after that holiday and I have not got a photo of them.

G

Edit: The photos albums are a real mess. I got a hit about one time in 3 but keep trying. My album is on page 12. I'd forgotten that the photo of us in Milan ( page 5 of my albums, in the sub-album Easter 2007) shows the panel attached to the front of the awning !


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi grizzly
thanks for info on material(croft),ours is a omnister, you have given us the idea, and the missus says no problem once we have the material.
 thanks again tomnjune.


i had same problem with button pics


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Like Grizzly, we made our 'sun blocker' from rip-stop nylon purchased from 
http://www.abakhan.co.uk/branch_location.asp

Got the sewing machine out and stiched the Fiamma edging along the top so it slides into the recess and punched some brass reinforcing eyelets along the sides and it works like a dream . . . all for approx £10 !


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

What is the Fiamma edging please?


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

croft mill interiors stopped doing mail order in April .... I just rang them to place an order ... thanks for the info though Grizzly .... will try vicdocsdic suggestion next!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> What is the Fiamma edging please?


Sorry for delay ! . . the edging is a wide nylon strip with thin rope stitched into one edge which then slides into the 'C' channel on the outer edge of the awning, the sunblock or nylon material is stitched onto the other edge


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

olive said:


> croft mill interiors stopped doing mail order in April .... I just rang them to place an order ... thanks for the info though Grizzly .... will try vicdocsdic suggestion next!


Thanks for this Olive, it explains a lot.

I've not had my regular magazine from them for some time and was beginning to miss it. Each piece of material they had for sale was described with witty remarks and it made a good read ! I hadn't bought from them for some time and wondered if they'd taken me off their mailing list.

G


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Do they still send out the catalogue, otherwise i am buying in the dark so to speak unless anyone can help with the type of material and the measurements please.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> Do they still send out the catalogue, otherwise i am buying in the dark so to speak unless anyone can help with the type of material and the measurements please.


I think Croft Mill have stopped sending the catalogue and doing mail order. I've not had one for a long time and I was a regular customer.

I made ours from rip stop nylon - the same sort of things that the folding anoraks are made from. I know our local fabric shop has it so guess others do.

I used a Fiamma safari room side piece as a template but guess it would be fairly straightforward to do it simply by measurement. Put your awning up and then measure the height on the van edge and on the other end and then along the ground and then along the top edge. With these 4 measurements you will have all you need. You could make a template with newspaper and sellotape just to check.

If you take your measurements to the fabric shop they will calculate how much material you need - don't forget to allow for seams and I reinforced the seams with wide black tape.

I can't be more specific as all vans will have different measurements. I made ours originally for an Autoquest and it needed adaptations to fit our current van.

G


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

I made one from and extra long shower curtain.

It hooks onto the awning arm using the hooks provided with the curtain and I put some eylets and rubber bands in the bottom the same way that Grizzly describes for fixing it down with tent pegs.

No sewing or finishing required.

Total cost - £15.

It's robust and showerproof


----------

